# [SOLVED] Eircom Netopia 2247-02 NAT type opening



## Lmaonade (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello! I would like to know how to open NAT type so my friends can join my games in Call of Duty Black ops on my PC. I saw a lot of tutorials that only show a PS3 or an Xbox. I want to find out clearly, step by step how to open my NAT type on my eircom router.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Eircom Netopia 2247-02 NAT type opening*

NAT type? If they need to connect to your computer to play the game you need to find out which ports the game uses then you go into the router and port forward them to your computer.


----------



## Lmaonade (Jul 28, 2011)

lorjack said:


> NAT type? If they need to connect to your computer to play the game you need to find out which ports the game uses then you go into the router and port forward them to your computer.


I don't mean that but I want to host games in COD like a game of zombies.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Eircom Netopia 2247-02 NAT type opening*

This guide should help in getting the ports for that game open to your computer.


----------



## Lmaonade (Jul 28, 2011)

Jason09 said:


> This guide should help in getting the ports for that game open to your computer.


I have seen this. The thing is that I have a Eircom broadband and he display is completely different.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Eircom Netopia 2247-02 NAT type opening*

Can you post a screenshot of the page?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Eircom Netopia 2247-02 NAT type opening*

Netopia Support: Broadband Equipment Documentation

choose the 2200-3300 series user guide pdf file and you should have the answer of how to configure port forwarding in this router.


----------



## Lmaonade (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Eircom Netopia 2247-02 NAT type opening*



Wand3r3r said:


> Netopia Support: Broadband Equipment Documentation
> 
> choose the 2200-3300 series user guide pdf file and you should have the answer of how to configure port forwarding in this router.


As I previously said I have a different display ! this will do no good !


----------



## Lmaonade (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Eircom Netopia 2247-02 NAT type opening*



Jason09 said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the page?


There you go !


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Eircom Netopia 2247-02 NAT type opening*

Do you see anything about port forwarding or Virtual Servers on the Firewall or Custom Services page?


----------



## Lmaonade (Jul 28, 2011)

Jason09 said:


> Do you see anything about port forwarding or Virtual Servers on the Firewall or Custom Services page?


I don't need help anymore. Thank you for helping, I fund out after after messing with the controls.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Eircom Netopia 2247-02 NAT type opening*

Glad to hear you got it working. 
You can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------

